# Non-Toxic washable markers and cats



## stacyeking (Jul 7, 2008)

I know I know I know...kids will be kids and some people should really pay more attention, BUT, that said, the fact remains that my nephews colored their cat with washable markers that are marked "non-toxic" and SIL is wondering if when the cat licks it will it be harmed. She just bathed the cat and does not want to put it through that again, but will if necessary.

Anyone had experience with this or knowledge as to whether "non-toxic" to little boys means the same to cats as far as markers go?

Thank you.

Stacye


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jul 7, 2008)

Have her use Dawn Dish liquid. That's what I had to use when my son put a whole tube of Desitin on our kitten 3 years ago. I had to keep bathing him.

Christy


----------



## mininik (Jul 7, 2008)

I would put a call in to the ASPCA Poison Control Center, or the vet just in case: (888) 426-4435.

I do NOT recommend using Dawn or any other sort of dish soap on any animal, especially cats. Yes, Dawn is used on animals in oil spills and it's great for marketing, but Dawn is a very harsh product, those animals are destined to die without help and many still do die. Cats are very sensitive creatures and a reaction is NOT unlikely. There are specialty wash products for cats available at your local pet store that are very mild and will likely help.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 8, 2008)

I would call the vet & ask, and I almost certainly would wash the marker off the cat, assuming it will come off.

Many things which are non-toxic to humans, even very small humans, are extremely toxic to cats, so I wouldn't just assume the markers won't hurt the cat.

I second the advice to not use Dawn on a cat. I'd get some proper shampoo from the pet store & use that.

Interestingly enough the Double K horse shampoo is also labelled for pets, including cats--I don't bathe my cats but when I read that label I thought it was a good product to have on hand, just in case.


----------

